# Seattle Schutzhund Clubs



## ladyfreckles

I've been doing some research on Sch clubs in the Seattle area and I am a bit perplexed. Many of the "Seattle" ones are actually an hour southwest in Olympia. Can anyone in the area vouch for the places I've looked at?

These are the places I've been looking at:

Twin County Schutzhund Club - Olympia, Washington
Website is kind of a turn off. 
Tacoma, WA (about 30-45 minutes away)
Yearly fee, which is preferable. 

Cascade Schutzhund Club (DVG)
Website is nice and informative.
Olympia, WA (not sure I want to drive that far, especially when I may be moving 30-45 minutes north in 5 years) 
$20 per day, twice a week (may be just me but that seems oddly costly)
Established and with a good reputation.

http://sscwda.org/
Website is nice, but has very little information.
Snohomish, WA (close to fiance's work, easy to get to, we may be moving in that direction in 5 years)
No information on pricing.
Vet did recommend them.

Any info would be great. Anything negative can be sent via PM. Thanks.


----------



## blehmannwa

Someone from the Snohomish club posts on here.


----------



## newlifecowgirl

I train in the Puyallup/Tacoma area. South Pierce Schutzhund, South Pierce Schutzhund Club - Home
We also have a facebook page. 
Small group but we have fun training our dogs.


----------



## jaggirl47

I train with Twin County Schutzhund Club. I love the members and have a blast training with them. Our TD is an excellent trainer and knows her stuff. 

Snohomish is also an excellent club and if it is easier, I do recommend them. Our club does a training day/bar-b-q with them each year, as well as support each other's trials.

South Pierce Schutzhund Club is not actually a club as it is not a member of any working dog association and does not trial.


----------



## Liesje

You can be a club without having an affiliation to a national organization. I am in two clubs like this right now and have visited another.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I completely forgot about this thread! WHOOPS. The holidays must have gotten to me...



jaggirl47 said:


> I train with Twin County Schutzhund Club. I love the members and have a blast training with them. Our TD is an excellent trainer and knows her stuff.
> 
> Snohomish is also an excellent club and if it is easier, I do recommend them. Our club does a training day/bar-b-q with them each year, as well as support each other's trials.
> 
> South Pierce Schutzhund Club is not actually a club as it is not a member of any working dog association and does not trial.


I tried to get in contact with Snohomish, but the emails failed to send and I couldn't find a phone number. Is there any way I could get in contact with them? Tacoma may actually be easier because I live just south of 90. I used to commute 45 minutes to work every day so the distance is a non-issue. I'm glad you recommend the Twin County one. I did get in contact with them but I was unable to make the training day I was invited to because I was picking up Viking that weekend. 

How often do you guys meet?


----------

